# Connecting Front Panel Audio Connectors, Very Confused! Please Help!



## zaid786 (Jul 2, 2006)

OS: Windows Vista Ultimate RTM (Build 6000)
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Venice Core
RAM: 2048MB Corsair Value Select (2x512MB, 1x1024MB)
Graphics Card: Nvidia Geforce 6100 (Onboard)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-K8N51GMF-9

Problem Description: Hello! I've been trying to connect my front panel audio by using various guides floating on the internet but can't seem to get it right, and no sound works from the front panel audio, i've also tried using my motherboard manual but I'm complete confused to connect what where! I'm using a X-Blade Case (link here: http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CA-XBLADE-BK) which has the following connectors:

Mic IN
GND
MIC BIAS
L IN
L OUT
R IN
R OUT

My motherboard manual has these configurations:

HD Audio:

Pin Definition

1 MIC2_L
2 GND
3 MIC2_R
4 -ACZ_DET
5 Line2_R
6 FSENSE1
7 FAUOIO_JD
8 No Pin
9 LINE2_L
10 FSENSE2

AC'97 Audio:

Pin Definition

1 MIC
2 GND
3 MIC Power
4 NC
5 Line Out (R)
6 NC
7 NC
8 No Pin
9 Line Out (L)
10 NC

For a start, which layout am I supposed to be using for the above case wires? They are all split individually, and also which way do they go in? Which way does the writing on them have to point? Or doesn't it make a difference? lol I'm not too sure. If someone can help me with this thanks in advance!! And my motherboard manual link is:

http://europe.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_k8n51gmf9_e.pdf


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I think you have to use the AC97 set up, when I got my system I was told the case couldn't handle HD audio, TBH I don't know why or anything, but it's what I went with, and with your cables using the AC97 I would go with the following connections.

Case wire FP Audio connector
Mic IN goes to 1 MIC
GND goes to 2 GND
L OUT goes to 9 Line Out (L)
R OUT goes to 5 Line Out (R)

I don't think the other wires need to be hooked up for it to work, give that a try and see how you go.


----------



## zaid786 (Jul 2, 2006)

thank you so much, worked like a charm! problem fixed, techsupport always comes thru' for me! ALWAYS!!


----------

